# New Business



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi, I have jst created a new business and i am looking in to creating a website for this new venture.

I havent started yet so i am looking to register the domain and then look for hosting?

Does anyone know a good cheap hosting service and domain service?

I am only looking for the website to be advertising what we do rather than an e shop?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

We only used them to register a domain name: www.godaddy.com

Register and maintain a* .com *domain name for $9.20 / year
Above includes free hosting if you do not mind some in line third party ads on your site.

Also offers paid hosting plans that include discounted domain registration.


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

I forgot to say im based in tghe UK


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you want a *.co.uk* domain name, godaddy seems to offer them for $9.98 USD for two years and still includes the free hosting with third party ads.

https://www.godaddy.com/gdshop/tlds/cctlds.asp?se=+&tld=.uk

I am not at all familar with UK hosting companies. You may be able to find a better deal on a hosting compnay on your side of the pond.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

If you, like me, would rather deal with a UK based company then I'd recommend www.ukreg.com to register your domain name. Then try a free account at www.5quidhost.co.uk and if you find things work out for you get a paid account with them.

I have two sites hosted by www.supanames.co.uk but I've found their customer service somewhere between unhelpful and downright awful recently. 5quidhost offer more for the money than Supanames, but I'm still doing what I suggested and trying them out with a free account (5quidhost) before paying for anything. The free account has everything you need really, but is restricted to not a lot of webspace. Still, most websites would probably be fine.

Hope that helps,


----------



## HandleX (Mar 18, 2006)

godaddy is defiently a good company to go with . there customer service and quick responses are defiently a+


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Right ive created my website. Isnt really finished yet but im going to keep adding things.

http://www.iansprint.co.uk

Now how can i advertise this or get it into the search engines?

If i have to pay then i will still consider it but cheap as possible if you can?

Thanks.

BTW im based in england if this changes anything?


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

What is the point in getting your site on the search engines at the moment? It isn't finished!
I think content is the key. Make sure you've got your keywords in you 
* and stuff like that. I found with one of my sites that made a huge difference on google.

Search the Web Dev part of this forum for "search engine" or searcg google with "SEO".

Which host did you use btw? I'm just curious to find out what other hosts people like in the UK.*


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Ive gone on the 5quid host free plan for the time being and then possibly on to the £2 a month or the £5 if it takes off.

What do you mean by keywords? Just include printing. derbyshire, alfreton and copying more or something like that?


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Try reading this: http://searchenginewatch.com/webmasters/article.php/2168021
How did you build your site?
Happy with Billy Davie?

EDIT: You will need to edit the html, notably the , meta description, your 
* (which currently says "New Site", not much good!), and put some keywords into the normal text but don't go over the top or the search engines will have you for it.*


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

I built the site with FrontPage.

Billy Davies will do ok i think

and I just went through the whole thing of creating a sitemap and making my url known to google but still when i type "iansprint" in on google nothing appears?

Thanks ian


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Firstly, it will take about a week, maybe more, for Google to index your site. It takes this long for its web crawlers, or whatever they're called, to visit you site and gather the information. Depending on the content of you files, and numerous other things, it'll place you in its rankings wherever it sees fit.

What you need to do is edit the html for you site. These are near the top of your homepage html:

Iansprint Ltd Printers in Derbyshire

I see you've just changed the title for the better. Where it says "Keywords here", do what it asks. Also, type a description where it says and make sure you have those keywords in that too.

Further down the page you have this;

*

New Website!*

*Iansprint.co.uk goes online!*

The 
* is you main title font and is quite important. Currently, you have "New Website!" written there, which isn't much use. Give the page a proper heading and make sure you've got a keyword in it, e.g "Welcome to Iansprint.co.uk - The printer site!"

Those things should make a big difference but you won't notice a change in Google for a week perhaps, that's just how long it takes. Whether you'll get in the top 10 though, I doubt it. There must be a lot of printer sites out there.

You ok editing the html?*


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Not really on HTML? 

I did it using the design rather than code?

iLL HAVE A TRY BUT ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED?

Thanks Ian


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

rammyboy said:


> I built the site with FrontPage.


In Frontpage 2003, you can change the title and add keywords by right clicking inside an page's design view and selecting "Page Properties". Title and Keywords are on the General tab of the Page Properties box. I kind of remember FP 2000 working about the same way.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

rammyboy said:


> Now how can i advertise this or get it into the search engines?


Try a google search for the following set of keywords: printing Derbyshire

If any of the hits look like any type of business directory, check them out and see what it takes to get your site listed.

I found this on the first Google results page when I tried it. They say a listing is free if you put a link to their site on your site.
http://www.eprintingdirectory.co.uk/addurl.php?pageName=Printing Companies

Also found ...
http://www.accessplace.com/printing/derbyshire/alfreton.htm


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi, is that alright?

I think i changed the code right but im not sure?

And i added myself to that printing directory. 

Thanks Ian


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Much better. I think you should wait a week or so and see how Google lists you before you do much else.
Well done on the keywords, btw. Perhaps you could get the word 'Derbyshire' in your page?


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi ive left it a while but still when i search the keywords on google they dont appear?
Is there something wrong with my HTML?

Thanks Ian


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Tried to check your HTML code and got this (at about 2:30 PM, Central Daylight Time in the USA):


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmm? Its working now? ( 2217 GMT)


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Bump


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey any help?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I would like to add that your page's content will keep you very low in the search indexing.
The chances of your page being displayed if i I were to search "Derbyshire printing" or "printers in derbyshire" is slim and none, no matter how many key words you add because your page density is less than 2% on those keywords.

To get better ranking positions your page must have a keyword density around 15 - 22% (any higher at this time will be considered spamming the server). If your business is a "must be ranked" then you should look at search engine optimization services. They charge a one time fee to analyze your site and assist you in density, or a monthly fee to pretty much guarantee you high rankings. Unfortunaltely they are not cheap in any respect but they do work very well.

Also, recipricol linking will get your pages index. Add your sites title (derbyshire printers or similar) as an href link to it in your signature on this forum, and any others your registered in and your site may be indexed quicker
Look at your current density ranking, pay close attention to the key words printer, printers and printing.
http://www.webconfs.com/keyword-density-checker.php Get those higher in your pages content and your page will be ranked a little faster. Remember, be careful about palstering your page witht he keywords as the robots will mark your site as spam, and harm your placement. You can read about  over optimization as well.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

page density?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

covert215 said:


> page density?


I'll raise you two ??


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

covert215 said:


> page density?


http://www.webpronews.com/news/ebusinessnews/wpn-45-20050501KeywordDensitySEOconsiderations.html

The second area of importance for keywords is their density on the page. How many keywords appear on the page, makes a difference to all of the search engine algorithms. The choice of which keywords to target on a page is often of vital importance, especially for highly competitive keywords.

Each search engine, from industry dominant Google, to Yahoo, to MSN Search, to the various other search engines, has a different keyword calculation. Some search engines permit heavier keyword numbers and density on the page, while some like Google, have much stricter allowable density levels. The placement of keywords, in any number of locations on the page, has different results in the various search engines as well.​


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

wow...i didn't realize it was that complex


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

It is very complex, and the rules are always changing... Too little density and your site is less likely to get indexed according to keywords, too many and your page is marked as spam and not indexed. 
I highly recommend SEO to businesses that must have indexing. Its not always a hefty price either, sometimes it can be accomplished with one indexing, but either way its worth it for the top ten in your market.


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

UPDATE!

Ok weve had a bit of a sit down and changed the website quite a lot so its a lot less under construction than it last was?

It still isnt perfect i understand so anybodys opinions and soloutions in making it better will be apreciated!!!

Thanks in Advance

Alex


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

O and how do i make that stupid hit counter work? i want an idea of how many people have visited? Is there any better hit counters than those in frontpage?


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

And one more thing!! 

Is there anyway of linking the bits of writing on the home page to the corresponding pieces on the products page?

Many Thanks


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Your hit counter does not reflect original hits, it reflects page hits. Your count wont be accurate at all since every time the page is refreshed or reloaded on a viewers browser it will count another page hit.
If you want a good stat counter that is hidden use http://www.statcounter.com/
It allows you to see who and when they visit, but no others can see your hit counter. It is free for under 250,000 page hits per month.Over that and youwill need to "upgrade" to a differnt version with a minimal cost.


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

ahhh i didnt think it worked very well?

and is there anything else you can see on which i could improve?

Many Thanks

Alex


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

sorry didnt see your next post...

If you want to link to specific areas you name the area on the page with an anchor, then your link is formatted as page.htm#anchorname

Example; productspage has a flyer, you create a hidden anchor at the title flyer (in html this is )
Then on your home page, your link is  Link text here 
When the link is clicked it will go to the anchor on the page named flyers (which was placed beside the heading of flyers)


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Sequal 7 i completely dont get HTML editing?

Do i put that anchor thing above or below the thing i want to link to?

Is there any chance you would very kindly edit it for me and send it me??? I would be extremely extremely grateful!!!!!

Hopefully Thanking You

Alex


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Sure, let me work on an example when I get home tonight.


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Mate.

All i really need you to help me with is that anchoring thing and anything else you reckon needs fixing?

Many Thanks 
Alex


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

You need to edit the http://www.iansprint.co.uk/products.htm page, it isn't displaying correctly, the images are broken (bad links) and those showing are distorted. You only have two products actually on that page (Full copying and plan copying) and that is set by a large image so you would need to create a"hotspot" on the omage as the bookmark.

Heres an example of what I think you wanted, is this correct?


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Everything on the products page is working for me using IE6?

Last night somebody else also had trouble viewing the products page using Firefox?

Also i tryed creating a form

www.iansprint.co.uk/furtherinforequestform.htm

www.iansprint.co.uk/confirmation

Yet i cant get them to work either?

I really am out of my depth here?

Many Thanks
Alex


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Sequal7 Im really glad your helping me and i really apreciate it. That is exactly the kind of thing i want but on the same basis i already have? 

If poss?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Very possible, please correct your images and finish the content on the products page and I will format it for you, (each link will require an "area to land" on the products page so you need to create that content) I will then provide you with the new products.htm page and the correct links to replace your current ones in your index.htm page

ALso, your contact page is using Frontpage extensions, does your webhost support that?


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

The products page is already finished? Well i can see it?

Do you want me to attatch the wording as a word document or something?

Also all of the pictures work on my pc?

and yep my host's do let me have frontpage extensions (5quidhost) installed.

Any help is welcome!
Thanks


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Ok, your page is done...

First, open your current *products.htm* page and rename it to *products.old.htm* (this is so you can restore your original if you dont like the newly formatted page I included)

Next, download the attached zip file, it contains a products.htm page, an images directory with two images and a css file.
Unzip the contents into your web root folder on your computer (where you current website files are, you will need to overwrite *products.htm* and the *css* file, so select yes when asked)

Next, open your *index.html* file and replace the links with these;
http://iansprint.co.uk/products.htm#all
http://iansprint.co.uk/products.htm#full
http://iansprint.co.uk/products.htm#wed
http://iansprint.co.uk/products.htm#plan
http://iansprint.co.uk/products.htm#raff
http://iansprint.co.uk/products.htm#pers
http://iansprint.co.uk/products.htm#fnr

Note:
Raffel, personal and funeral links won't change the page, it will appear that they load the same. This is because your text on the page doesn't extend the bottom to move the page. if you decide to add later, it will move so the header is at the top of the page.

Now, uplaod the files to your server and test it out. It should look and open as you wanted.

For the Form, your server must have frontpage extensions (not only frontpage support) so ask them if you have that, and that it is on. If it does not work, I can build you a php page that will send the form results.
Let me know how you make out.


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks a million mate!!!!

You have made everything on the products page perfect now and all the other pages look a mess in comparison?

Couple of q's:

At the tops of the other 3 pages how do i get the top bar to line up?

My server reckons its got frontpage extensions installed so where do i go from here?

How do i get rid of the blue lines around the hyperlinks at the top of my other 3 pages? (The nav bar)


Many Thanks 
Alex


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

AHHHH i managed to sort two of the problems in one, by deleting the borders around the links!!! 

Still any help on that form would be appreciated?

And sequal7 if you would like a link from my website i would be more than happy in thank you for your help!!!


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hello again, I am glad that the page helped. Good job on following the instructions to get it on your site! Also, good job on finding the problem with your nav bar images (adding border="0" to your images will fix this problem)

About your form....I think that your form fields were not validated when created.
Try this;
1. Find the HTML code that is similar to this: 
*onSubmit="location.href='_derived/nortbots.htm';return false;" webbot-onSubmit*
2. Remove the entire line of code (above) that begins with the "onSubmit" statement
3. The new code should look similar to:

SAve your page, uplaod to your server and try your form...If it does not work, then I will create a php (assuming your server runs php) form page.


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Sequal I will try that later.

Alex


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Still cant get it to work!!!

Any help or ideas appreciated?

Thanks Alex


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Coming back to the whole keywords thing couldnt you just list keywords at the bottom of you page in invisible text like white on white and would this work?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

No you cant simply post a bunch of text to obtain a higher ranking. Too much and your page would be considered spam, and would be removed all together.

You removed a little too much of the scripts source...
Replace this

```
<form method="POST" name="Information Request Form" action="_derived/nortbots.htm"
```
with this

```
<form method="POST" name="Information Request Form" action="_derived/nortbots.htm" webbot-action="--WEBBOT-SELF--">
```
 and try again.


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

I cant do this form!!! 

Any other suggestions on forms welcome!!!


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Ok, on your page you have..

Replace that entire line with this;

try your form.


----------

